# Cheesemaking.com~ Yogurt culture



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

Anyone notice that they (CM) changed their culture? I used to buy (y5) and I don't see it offered anymore -- hmmm, it seems likt the culture they now offer only does a half gallon of milk instead of a full gallon... and has all kinds of other ingredients in it.
anybody use this new culture, or use dairy connection yogurt cultures and want to let me know how it turned out? Need to order some soon, or just go back to using store-bought as starter-- those littlepackets sure are convenient tho!
thanks!
susie


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

I like dairy connections, mild, thick body type.


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Homeacremom!
What other cultures, supplies or equipment do you like from DC? I want to make the most of my shipping charges 

Susie


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

I prefer Dairy connection's Flora Danica. It is a free-flowing culture (powder texture) and easier to dissolve and mix in. It's my choice for Feta and is also good for sour cream. Cheesemaking.com Flora Danica is a coarse texture like small beads. 

I called up to dairycon.. and asked if the meso aromatic type B is interchangable with flora danica and their buttermilk/sour cream culture. The "culture tech" guy is out til Friday, but the rep I talked to said that folks do use the type B and flora danica interchangably in recipes. Meso Aromatic Type B is cheaper. 

I figured out how to get a nice buttermilk with Chmaking.com's buttermilk culture, but I don't think it was the actual culture that made a difference.

I've used their dairyconnections mesophilic cultures MA11 for cottage cheese and cheddar. I couldn't tell a difference between that and #C101 meso DS from cheesemaking.com. I want to try the farmstead culture for cottage cheese this year...

Oh, and like I said I love how their ABY-2c yogurt culture sets up and with a mild flavor. I do forget if their yogurt cultures are free flowing or more coarse (last year I waited too long into summer to order without paying expensive shipping so bought another brand) ...waiting for a reply on that one. I like free flow cultures.


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Also going to order a few more free standing molds from dairy connection when I put my order in. They are a tad cheaper there...


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

Got the yogurt culture and some Aromatic type b from DC-- might get in the co-op for some packets from NEC . 
In the past NEC offered large sized packets that were the same as the DC packets ( looked like same company and everything)
I think you just pay so much more for the little packets, but they are convenient!
Also, the people at DC were extremely pleasant to me on the phone-- NEC, not so much 
Susie


----------

